# Does anyone know much about Ciro Citterio?



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

In my shopping centre i remember seeing a Ciro Citterio clothes shop. It closed down and i havent seen them anywhere since. 
Does anyone know what happened to them and know anything about the quality of their suits?


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie (Jul 7, 2008)

They still do exist but I find their suits have gone down hill as of late. They're going down the 'trendy' route towards the vomit inducing Kensington Freak style...


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> They still do exist but I find their suits have gone down hill as of late. They're going down the 'trendy' route towards the vomit inducing Kensington Freak style...


Sorry to sound ignorant but what does kensington freak style mean? Did they used to be good? I bought a suit from them ages ago, and i wish i didnt really. They fitted me and the suit is way too big. I bought it when i didnt know much about suits and quickly bought it in my lunch break. They should have known that suit was too big and given me a smaller size.


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

I think they have something to do with Chemistry stores too, there is on on Regent Street. Suits are not good.

Very amateur selling technique, if I remember correctly.

How much did the suit cost and the size difference, is it slightly large or you need to gain a stone to fit into?


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

ToryBoy said:


> I think they have something to do with Chemistry stores too, there is on on Regent Street. Suits are not good.
> 
> Very amateur selling technique, if I remember correctly.
> 
> How much did the suit cost and the size difference, is it slightly large or you need to gain a stone to fit into?


I was going to a wedding and asked for a good wedding suit, as well as one i could wear to work. The suit cost me if i remember correctly £150 but it was reduced from i think £250.

The suit is a 3 piece suit. Size 38inch regular but it seems like it is the biggest 38inch chest suit ive ever worn. Im actually a 36inch chest though. The arms were too long coming down to about the bottom of my thumb, with no shirt sleeves able to be seen. And the chest area i could stick a rugby ball down the front, after firstly doing the buttons up even.
My only problem is that the salespeople should have realized it was a size too big for me. Maybe they didnt have 36inch in stock is my only guess. But i cant turn the clock back nearly 10 years.

But i havent seen Ciro Citterio since, and i didnt know they are chemistry. And i havent seen chemistry shops and dont know nothing about them as well.


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

36 is a tricky size for blazers and I doubt a place that would have it in store. Do not worry, we have all made fashions mistakes. 

They make up the prices as well, they probably sold you a £125 suit for £125, instead of a £250 suit for £125. 

I know Hackett do a size 36, I think in regular only; although this may not be available instore. A 38 short may fit you with the sleeve being shortened.

Stores like Ciro & Chemistry should be avoided, do not even browse these shops. 


If you are in the market for a suit and waiting until the sales then wait, you will get more for your money. For example, the basic Hackett suit is about £450, it may even be 50% in the sales. Hugo Boss have suits that start in that range, Ted Baker suits are cheaper but not sure of the quality. Do you have a budget in mind and do you need the suit for a particular ocassion?


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

ToryBoy said:


> They make up the prices as well, they probably sold you a £125 suit for £125, instead of a £250 suit for £125.
> 
> Stores like Ciro & Chemistry should be avoided, do not even browse these shops.
> 
> If you are in the market for a suit and waiting until the sales then wait, you will get more for your money. For example, the basic Hackett suit is about £450, it may even be 50% in the sales. Hugo Boss have suits that start in that range, Ted Baker suits are cheaper but not sure of the quality. Do you have a budget in mind and do you need the suit for a particular ocassion?


I bought the Ciro Citterio suit about 9 years ago. It is OK now though really. I had the chest area taken in 3inches and the sleeves shortened by about 2 inches. So you can imagine just how much too big the suit was by those reduction measurements.
But the tailor took the bottom buttom off the cuffs so the cuffs look a bit weird now.

So im not looking for a new suit now. I can wear the ciro one now it fits properly. A bit sad to hear from you that Ciro arent that good a name though.


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie (Jul 7, 2008)

Kensington Freak sells suits that are meant to be worn by pimps. Think all white suits, 1/2" stripes, etc. The shop in itself resembled those temporary shops that move in a plot for a few years then disappear off the face of the earth. I think they only exist around the Birmingham area now. Burton was slowly slipping down the same route but was redeemed by their Heritage line. 

For a wedding, you're safer with M&S and getting a morning coat.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> Kensington Freak sells suits that are meant to be worn by pimps. Think all white suits, 1/2" stripes, etc. The shop in itself resembled those temporary shops that move in a plot for a few years then disappear off the face of the earth. I think they only exist around the Birmingham area now. Burton was slowly slipping down the same route but was redeemed by their Heritage line.
> 
> For a wedding, you're safer with M&S and getting a morning coat.


No, my Ciro suit wasnt too bad really in the looks department. I didnt get a pimp type one. Just a plain old black suit....but just too big. But the Ciro one is fine for a wedding, if i ever get invited to one again i can always wear it again, after dusting the cob webs off it. I have worn it about 5 times in 10 years. But i have only just the othe day got it taken in, so i feel more comfortable with the idea of wearing it more often now.

But i went into a Chemistry clothes shop today. It is nothing like the Ciro shop i used to go into. The ciro shop was quite traditional looking and gentlemanly looking if i recall correctly. The chemistry shop on Regents street looks a bit like a Chav shop to be honest. Dont seem to be the same kind of company to me.


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

VincentC said:


> But i went into a Chemistry clothes shop today. It is nothing like the Ciro shop i used to go into. The ciro shop was quite traditional looking and gentlemanly looking. The chemistry shop on Regents street looks a bit like a Chav shop to be honest. Dont seem to be the same kind of company to me.


That is what Ciro is like now, well has been for a number of years.

https://www.fuelmenswear.com/stores.html

There used to be a Ciro store on High St, near my school. Whatever your pleasant experience at the store was, my experience was different maybe because you went to store before the change-over and I went after.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

Yes it does look a bit different to what i remember. Chemistry looks a bit more modern to me as far as i remember. But the last time i went into and saw a ciro shop was back in 1999 so it was a long time ago.
So are all Ciro shops called chemistry now? The one on regent street i just walked past today, the suits were downstairs so i didnt go downstairs. I just peeped my head in and out for about 10 seconds.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2019)

VincentC said:


> In my shopping centre i remember seeing a Ciro Citterio clothes shop. It closed down and i havent seen them anywhere since.
> Does anyone know what happened to them and know anything about the quality of their suits?


I use to work for them and they expanded by taking over Horne Bros, sweater shop etc. At beginning of 2000-1 the company went into admin without a buyer being found, all the stores closed.


----------

